# KBC to allow trackers to move them to a new home



## Brendan Burgess (15 Mar 2014)

According to Charlie Weston, KBC is set to offer a product similar to AIB's.

Full term 
increased margin 

http://www.independent.ie/business/...mers-keep-tracker-mortgage-deal-30049075.html


----------

